# anyone here in northern VA keep otocinclus?



## Jeane09 (Nov 19, 2013)

I've had poor luck with them. I've tried several times and never had them live more than a few months. Seven months has been my best. Long story short I lost another a few days ago- he apparently got stuck between driftwood and the glass- and now just have one. I don't want to buy any more from the pet store, my success rate is so poor. Maybe this is a long shot but if anyone lives near me and has otos, would you consider giving this little guy a home? I'm in Sterling, VA.....


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

ottos are very sensitive to water conditions. Are you doing regular partial water changes?


----------



## Jeane09 (Nov 19, 2013)

I do 50% wc once a week, because I've been following the EI dosing schedule for my plants. The tanks looks pretty clean- I don't have any noticeable algae in there anymore and I grow algae on rocks for the otos. I tried feeding them zucchini and they never seem interested. I test the water every week or so and the nitrates are usually 5-10ppm. 

Would it be better for the otos to do a 25% wc twice a week? only then I'm not sure how to adjust feeding my plants...


----------



## Jeane09 (Nov 19, 2013)

I have just had two thoughts- 

Is it possible my algae rocks are giving some bacteria or disease to the otos? I keep them in jars in a windowsill. Each week I pour out the water, rinse out the bottom of the jar if it looks gunky, and replace water from the fishtank. I was using old tankwater because I figured it would have nitrates in it to feed the algae- otherwise algae grew really slowly and I had to wait a week or 2 before having another rock ready for the otos. Is there something with that little system that might be harming them?

Also- my betta might be stressing them out. Sometimes I see him move purposefully towards the otos and they dart away quick. He follows them sometimes, never really lunges or chases. He kept them off the zucchini first few times I offered it, then seemed to realize it wasn't that interesting (didn't want to eat it himself although a previous betta I had would bite chunks off). It doesn't look to me like he's really threatening them, but maybe it is stressful for the otos?

If my betta is bad company for them, then I really do have to find a new home for this last guy, or put him in my other tank. Any ideas?


----------



## Jeane09 (Nov 19, 2013)

Well I moved the catfish. I blocked more light coming in from the window behind the tank but now the betta sees his reflection more at certain times of the day and then when he gets agitated I saw him deliberately chasing the oto. So far the oto seems happy in the bigger tank- he is looking alert and active and very busy nibbling on broad leaf surfaces. I hope he does okay in there.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Otos are pretty sensitive. You should give them regular water changes, yes.
You keep them in jars by the window?


----------



## Jeane09 (Nov 19, 2013)

Yes, I do water changes once a week.

The otos are in a filtered tank. The windowsill jar has rocks in it to grow algae on, to supplement their diet. The last oto is now in a 38 gal tank and there's plenty of algae on surfaces in there for him. I see him eating & pooping plenty, he does look a bit thin though so I am keeping the jars going for a while to give him extra algae if needed.


----------

